# Lombard chainsaws



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 21, 2013)

What is your opinions and experiences with them mainly the AL42, AP42, Commango and Super Commango. How do they fair compared to theire competitors at the time? Were there problems with them or were they dead reliable? Was the power up to par with other saws of the same size? Did lombard go belly up or did they sell out or what? I like the old american saws and am waiting for my first lombard to arrive...:msp_wink:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 21, 2013)

Carl?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 21, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Carl?



OK, who's Carl?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 21, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> OK, who's Carl?



Me.


68cc of reed valve snort. Seem to spin higher than their contemporarys. At their best with a 18" or 20" bar.

Only real problem (besides parts availability) is the auto oiler check valve which contains a 'Poulan like' duckbill. Most have turned to goo and they will suck bar oil into the crankcase. The fix is easy but not obvious.

I have two................................................................Want one?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 21, 2013)

B.T.W. I have a friend who has one bought new in mid-late 70's. Used it to heat his shop and house up untill a year ago. Replace it with a MS290. I went thru it and fixed the oiler check and he keeps it for backup and old times sake. Won't part with it.

Big fellow, drop starts it like it is a Homie XL2.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 21, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> B.T.W. I have a friend who has one bought new in mid-late 70's. Used it to heat his shop and house up untill a year ago. Replace it with a MS290. I went thru it and fixed the oiler check and he keeps it for backup and old times sake. Won't part with it.
> 
> Big fellow, drop starts it like it is a Homie XL2.



LOL that's how my old man has started the 306 since I can remember and he is not a big guy. Are you serious about me wanting one? Because I do...


----------



## leeha (Mar 21, 2013)

I happen to like the ole Lombards. I sold many back 
in the late 70's and early 80's. Most were the orange
and black versions. Had good power and would out
perform there Homelite competitors the XL12 and 
Super XL. Like Carl stated they had that oiler problem. 
But when i was repairing them the parts were plentyful.
They made a few different paint scemes.
I just bought one off the bay which has the antivibe.
A model not to common. They also made a 83cc model 
which is not to common as well.




Lee


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 21, 2013)

leeha said:


> I happen to like the ole Lombards. I sold many back
> in the late 70's and early 80's. Most were the orange
> and black versions. Had good power and would out
> perform there Homelite competitors the XL12 and
> ...




What was the model called that was 83cc Lee?


----------



## leeha (Mar 21, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> What was the model called that was 83cc Lee?




It was one of the Lightnings, Not sure which.
I've been looking for one but have been unable
so far as to find one.




Lee


----------



## Justsaws (Mar 21, 2013)

There are quite a few Lombards around and more than a few people collect them. They are probably the most common of the "odd ball" brands that pop up at the flea markets. Not positive but I think Cambell Hausfeld ended up with the saw brand and then it went away.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 21, 2013)

leeha said:


> It was one of the *Lightnings*, Not sure which.
> I've been looking for one but have been unable
> so far as to find one.
> 
> ...



Next one I see will be the first.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 22, 2013)

Most likely the state of tune but, of the 65-70 cc saws I have the Lombard runs/cuts the best. 10 cc larger than a Poulan 306A and Remington SL/PL-4. With just a touch more weight.

Others in that size I have are Remington SL-11A, Pioneer P-41 and Skilsaw 1645/P.M. 340.


----------



## galde (Mar 22, 2013)

That saw was made through several ownership changes -- I seem to recall American Lincoln and Desa as well as Campbell-Hausfeld. The basic saw design stayed pretty much the same except for the AV and chain oiling. I still flip one now and then. I have been paying around $40 at pawnshops for sound runners. They are easy to work on. I wonder if the design was copied from the XL-12.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 22, 2013)

galde said:


> That saw was made through several ownership changes -- I seem to recall American Lincoln and Desa as well as Campbell-Hausfeld. The basic saw design stayed pretty much the same except for the AV and chain oiling.  I still flip one now and then. I have been paying around $40 at pawnshops for sound runners. They are easy to work on. I wonder if the design was copied from the XL-12.



The next time you get one to flip send me a PM and I will take it off your hands.


----------



## old 040 (Mar 23, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> What was the model called that was 83cc Lee?



the lightening IV and V, plus the GLP500-500A were 5.1 c.i., i still have not come across one of these as of yet, i did sell a very nice av model 4.2, and a c/h labeled model this last year.............:msp_wink:


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 23, 2013)

old 040 said:


> the lightening IV and V, plus the GLP500-500A were 5.1 c.i., i still have not come across one of these as of yet, i did sell a very nice av model 4.2, and a c/h labeled model this last year.............:msp_wink:



If you come across another to sell let me know...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 23, 2013)

I ran across a pristine cambell hausfield version a few months ago at the scrapyard. Should have grabbed it up.


----------



## old 040 (Mar 23, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> If you come across another to sell let me know...



we were a dealer back in 1982!!!, sorry, but i can't go back in time................................if i see any more i'll contact you, BTW, i have what's left of the n.o.s. parts from that time, not much left, the parts were for the ap42, and the ap22/24 model saws


----------



## leeha (Mar 23, 2013)

Heres the AV Super Lightning i picked up recently.


Lee


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 23, 2013)

*The Lombard oiler check valve fix.*

How to replace the Lombard check that has gone to goo.






Run a #10-24tpi tap into the brass sleeve in the outlet untill it stars to turn. Then using the tap or a machine screw pull the sleeve out of the 90 deg. elbow. Clean it all up and use a Poulan (prefered) or Homie duckbill to replace the original. Press the sleeve back in. I helps the scrunch the brass sleeve in your vice to make it a tight fit.

The Lombard valve makes a wonderfull replacement for one on a Remington SL/PL-4 and, with modifications, on the larger Remys.

Last one I fixed was on my Remy PL-7A. *Thanks Wagnerworks!*


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 23, 2013)

leeha said:


> Heres the AV Super Lightning i picked up recently.
> 
> 
> Lee



That is sweet!


----------



## leeha (Mar 23, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> That is sweet!



Thanks Carl,
It's the only AV model i have ever seen.
I have to address the oiler and will get
to it soon. Just got the duck bills yesterday.

Now i'm on the hunt for and 83cc Lombard.




Lee


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 23, 2013)

leeha said:


> Heres the AV Super Lightning i picked up recently.
> 
> 
> Lee




Is that the one that was on ebay a few weeks back?


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 23, 2013)

I collect the older Lombard's.:smile2:


----------



## leeha (Mar 23, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Is that the one that was on ebay a few weeks back?



Yes it is.



Lee


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 23, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> I collect the older Lombard's.:smile2:




Nice ones Mr Bow......the first pic is of the very first saw I ever owned......7th grade....I still bid on complete ones from time to time but have yet to snag one..


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 23, 2013)

Can anyone ID this one from these pics? Looks like maybe a Comango?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 23, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Can anyone ID this one from these pics? Looks like maybe a Comango?



Twin to my AP-42 type on first page of thread.

B.T.W. Comango is just a name. No practical difference. They just sell better on evilbay.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 23, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> Twin to my AP-42 type on first page of thread.



Thanks.

Looked like it to me, too. Just don't know these saws very well and there seem to be an infinite variety of the same thing like the Homies of the day....even blue ones during the C-H era.

Any ignition issues with these? Guy says it was running great and just quit one day. Examined plug lead and seemed to think it was scorched from being routed too close to the muffler. Re-routed it and still nothing. Bought a replacement carb but never put it on and is just unloading the saw now cause he doesn't want to mess with it any more. Says compression is very serious and the top end is still real nice.

I'm first in line, but may need a little nudge to pull the trigger on it. Sure is nice and clean with a 24" b/c and spare Tilly if nothing else.


----------



## leeha (Mar 23, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Looked like it to me, too. Just don't know these saws very well and there seem to be an infinite variety of the same thing like the Homies of the day....even blue ones during the C-H era.
> 
> ...



It may just need a good tune up.
Points, condenser, plug and maybe
a carb kit, fuel line and filter. If the
top end is good it should be an easy
fix.




Lee


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 23, 2013)

leeha said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



I was dead set I was going to buy that saw and at the last couple of minutes I chose to pass on it....urrr I should have bid on it.


----------



## leeha (Mar 23, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I was dead set I was going to buy that saw and at the last couple of minutes I chose to pass on it....urrr I should have bid on it.




It's a sweet saw. Although i was hoping it 
didn't quite go as high as it did. But just
had to have this AV saw. never seen one.
It runs great just sucking bar oil into the
crank case.




Lee


----------



## chainsawlady (Mar 23, 2013)

*old 040*



old 040 said:


> the lightening IV and V, plus the GLP500-500A were 5.1 c.i., i still have not come across one of these as of yet, i did sell a very nice av model 4.2, and a c/h labeled model this last year.............:msp_wink:



old040
Your question brings back memories. In August 1963 our salesman Fats Herbert from the Cincinnati branch brought a promo type of the XL-12. We were dealers from 1951 to 2004. My husband was so impressed he said he would take 50 by the first of October and if they didn't get them by then to take off one saw every day On Oct. 3, they called and had the order at Cincy. All the serial numbers started with 150 and as yet I haven't seen a number any lower. We had a blue Buick station wagon and somehow we got all of them loaded into that vehicle. Had to remove a few from the box.
I remember him explaining to us that an engineer of Homelite worked on this in his basement so other companies couldn't spy on what they were doing. When it appeared most of the other manufacturers stopped everything and spent there time trying to copy it as much as they could.
Lombard did a real good job and Remington also. Hope this is of interest to the younger generation.
chainsawlady


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 23, 2013)

leeha said:


> It may just need a good tune up.
> Points, condenser, plug and maybe
> a carb kit, fuel line and filter. If the
> top end is good it should be an easy
> ...



Thanks for the nudge. S'posed to hook up with the guy tomorrow. 

Sweet score on yours, btw. Very nice.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 23, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Looked like it to me, too. Just don't know these saws very well and there seem to be an infinite variety of the same thing like the Homies of the day....even blue ones during the C-H era.
> 
> ...



The Lombard uses the same magnetos by Wico and Phelon that are used on the PL/SL-4 Remys and XL-12/SXL Homies. You just have to watch where the points box is clocked around the crankshaft. I stacked up the flywheels and could see no difference.

Friend Dan's saw has a compression release and I have to use it to get it to crank. The two I have, I put rings in thinking the comp. was low but it made very little difference. Must be a change in combustion chamber size between the different production.


----------



## leeha (Mar 23, 2013)

Carl, This AV saw pictured has a decomp as well.
Very hard to pull without using it. I have never seen
one with a decomp before. Or at least that i can 
remember.




Lee


----------



## old 040 (Mar 24, 2013)

chainsawlady said:


> old040
> Your question brings back memories. In August 1963 our salesman Fats Herbert from the Cincinnati branch brought a promo type of the XL-12. We were dealers from 1951 to 2004. My husband was so impressed he said he would take 50 by the first of October and if they didn't get them by then to take off one saw every day On Oct. 3, they called and had the order at Cincy. All the serial numbers started with 150 and as yet I haven't seen a number any lower. We had a blue Buick station wagon and somehow we got all of them loaded into that vehicle. Had to remove a few from the box.
> I remember him explaining to us that an engineer of Homelite worked on this in his basement so other companies couldn't spy on what they were doing. When it appeared most of the other manufacturers stopped everything and spent there time trying to copy it as much as they could.
> Lombard did a real good job and Remington also. Hope this is of interest to the younger generation.
> chainsawlady



great story, but i'm confused about what my question was?. I do remember running these AP42's fresh out of the box, and was impressed by them, this is also the same time the homelite 360 and the 3400 poulan came out, we sold many of them, actually the guy i worked with took on the lombard line by himself, and were really only sold by word of mouth by the customers that came to the store (it was agreed upon by the owner of the store and the guy that took on the lombard line), we only sold the av and non av ap42's and the 22/24 series saws, i left the store later that year, i think the lombard line went belly up the next year (1983).................:msp_wink:


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 24, 2013)

*Oiler check valves wanted.*

I could use a couple more auto-oiler check valves to fix two Remy SL-4A's. Wanted dead or alive.


Also, I ran accross one that uses a plastick disc instead of the duckbill. No repairs were needed on that one.

Carl.


----------



## wcorey (Mar 24, 2013)

> When it appeared most of the other manufacturers stopped everything and spent there time trying to copy it as much as they could.
> Lombard did a real good job and Remington also. Hope this is of interest to the younger generation.
> chainsawlady



It was obvious someone was imitating someone but until now I didn't know who started it. 

Pretty easy to see the design similarities...












Bill


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 24, 2013)

leeha said:


> It may just need a good tune up.
> Points, condenser, plug and maybe
> a carb kit, fuel line and filter. If the
> top end is good it should be an easy
> ...



Well, went ahead and picked it up today...40 bux. Came with the spare carb and extra dog. Complete, solid, and clean. Top end looks good through the exhaust, but I wasn't impressed by the compression. That said, there's a pretty hacked helicoil job for the plug that may be partly responsible and will need to be re-done sooner than later if it'll take another one installed properly.

So, no spark. Guy claimed he needed to re-route and repair the plug wire due to arching against the muffler causing it to cut out, but it recently just quit running.

Think I may have found _that_ problem!










​
All in all it was worth the ride and I'm becoming more and more appreciative of these older saws. Though this one isn't exactly a _classic _old saw, there is a certain cool factor about it and there's 68cc's in a fairly nice little package that should be fun to run when I get it going.

So about the availability of misc parts for this rascal? Whatchya got old 040?


----------



## Justsaws (Mar 24, 2013)

wcorey said:


> It was obvious someone was imitating someone but until now I didn't know who started it.
> 
> Pretty easy to see the design similarities...
> 
> ...



Need to add Pioneer, Poulan, perhaps Mono and some others as well. Stretching it far would include the Ropers.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 24, 2013)

Both of my Lombards pumped 125-130 so I put new rings in them. Now pump 135. Not much improvement.

This was with ex. pistons and cylinders to start with.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 24, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> ​



7mm solid core wire is available at your local auto parts store. Easy fix.


----------



## old 040 (Mar 25, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Well, went ahead and picked it up today...40 bux. Came with the spare carb and extra dog. Complete, solid, and clean. Top end looks good through the exhaust, but I wasn't impressed by the compression. That said, there's a pretty hacked helicoil job for the plug that may be partly responsible and will need to be re-done sooner than later if it'll take another one installed properly.
> 
> So, no spark. Guy claimed he needed to re-route and repair the plug wire due to arching against the muffler causing it to cut out, but it recently just quit running.
> 
> ...



i'll have to see what's left, what exactly do you need?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 25, 2013)

Can anyone tell what Oregon spur/drum or rim drive/clutch drum fits the AP-42? 

One of mine needs new drive sprocket.



> i'll have to see what's left, what exactly do you need?



Auto oiler check valve.:msp_wink:

Carl.


----------



## leeha (Mar 25, 2013)

After this thread started, Gave me the nudge to
work on this AV model i have. I did Carls trick with
the Homelite duck bill in the oiler elbow and all is
well. No more smoking out the neighbor hood.

Just picked up another Lombard off the bay last night.
I know i paid to much for it but it's the second AV 
model i've seen and it's all black and appears to be 
original paint. Has anyone ever seen an all black
Lombard?




Lee


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 286689


Here's my Lightening, on the Hall Of Fame display. A non-runner, gave $5 for it at a tractor show.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 25, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> 7mm solid core wire is available at your local auto parts store. Easy fix.



Yep. Piece o' cake. The helicoil replacement is what has me worried.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 25, 2013)

old 040 said:


> i'll have to see what's left, what exactly do you need?



Not 100% sure yet. Was just curious about your stock. Could certainly use an air filter, maybe a choke rod, that sort of thing....
.....hopefully not a cylinder!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 25, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Not 100% sure yet. Was just curious about your stock. Could certainly use an air filter, maybe a choke rod, that sort of thing....
> .....hopefully not a cylinder!



I got a 'Lombard in a milk crate' from friend Dan. Should be a choke rod in there.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 25, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> I got a 'Lombard in a milk crate' from friend Dan. Should be a choke rod in there.



Hope to get into it more today after work for a better assessment and will let ya know what I come up with. 'Preciate it!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 25, 2013)

leeha said:


> After this thread started, Gave me the nudge to
> work on this AV model i have. I did Carls trick with
> the Homelite duck bill in the oiler elbow and all is
> well. No more smoking out the neighbor hood.
> ...



Only the dynamark label in black that I've seen and that was on the bay. I actually bought it and the seller shipped it to me then the fine postal service sent it back to him busted up so he had to give me a refund.


----------



## leeha (Mar 25, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Only the dynamark label in black that I've seen and that was on the bay. I actually bought it and the seller shipped it to me then the fine postal service sent it back to him busted up so he had to give me a refund.



This one is labeled Lombard AP42.
I will post pic's when it arrives. You
can check completed listing if you 
would to see it.




Lee


----------



## old 040 (Mar 25, 2013)

leeha said:


> This one is labeled Lombard AP42.
> I will post pic's when it arrives. You
> can check completed listing if you
> would to see it.
> ...



the one i sold last summer was the black one with orange decals, i still have a sales brochure that shows this model.............


----------



## old 040 (Mar 25, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Not 100% sure yet. Was just curious about your stock. Could certainly use an air filter, maybe a choke rod, that sort of thing....
> .....hopefully not a cylinder!



i know there was a n.o.s. air filter in there, but i can't remember if i used it, i'll try to get out where the parts are at tomorrow................:wink2:


----------



## cbfarmall (Mar 25, 2013)

leeha said:


> After this thread started, Gave me the nudge to
> work on this AV model i have. I did Carls trick with
> the Homelite duck bill in the oiler elbow and all is
> well. No more smoking out the neighbor hood.
> ...



Don't you go thinking you have the market cornered on the AV Lombards. I have an AV model, same paint job as your first, just not as clean. Once I replace the oiler check valve I temporarily appropriated from it, it'll be a good runner. 

Chris B.


----------



## leeha (Mar 25, 2013)

cbfarmall said:


> Don't you go thinking you have the market cornered on the AV Lombards. I have an AV model, same paint job as your first, just not as clean. Once I replace the oiler check valve I temporarily appropriated from it, it'll be a good runner.
> 
> Chris B.




Oh i never said i had the market cornered. Just never seen one
till i bought this orange and white and then yesterday the black one.
Of coarse i never really paid much attention to Lombards until
recently. Kinda bringing back old memories of repairng them 
at the old lawn mower shop i worked at.



Lee


----------



## cbfarmall (Mar 25, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> Can anyone tell what Oregon spur/drum or rim drive/clutch drum fits the AP-42?
> 
> One of mine needs new drive sprocket.
> 
> ...



The spare I have is Oregon# 30688. 3/8 x 7

Chris B.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 26, 2013)

If anyone is interested in this one I could be persuaded to take a drive to Fife Lake. I'm laid up with my leg in a cast so not working...picking up a saw would help the boredom. LOMBARD AP42 CHAINSAW


----------



## leeha (Mar 26, 2013)

bowtechmadman said:


> If anyone is interested in this one I could be persuaded to take a drive to Fife Lake. I'm laid up with my leg in a cast so not working...picking up a saw would help the boredom. LOMBARD AP42 CHAINSAW



I would be very interested in that saw if you could help out.



Lee


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 26, 2013)

So who bought the lombard off of the bay lastnight? I should have never have started this thread it going to run the prices off the chart like the poulan thread.


----------



## cowroy (Mar 26, 2013)

This is a carcass I picked up recently. I plan to find all the parts for it someday.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 26, 2013)

cowroy said:


> This is a carcass I picked up recently. I plan to find all the parts for it someday.



Lombards had the most durable paint on them of any.


I can finish out that carcass with parts from 'the milk crate' except maybe the wrap handle.


----------



## leeha (Mar 26, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> So who bought the lombard off of the bay lastnight? I should have never have started this thread it going to run the prices off the chart like the poulan thread.




I didn't see one last night but sunday night
i bought one. Another AV model. In all black.




Lee


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 26, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I should have never have started this thread....



Sure ya shoulda. Glad ya did!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 26, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Sure ya shoulda. Glad ya did!



Oh well, they only have a couple of models I'm interested in and I already have one and it should'nt be too hard to get the other lol.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 26, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Oh well, they only have a couple of models I'm interested in and I already have one and it should'nt be too hard to get the other lol.



Just don't see em much here in Ohio. Was surprised to see the 42 over in Massillon and figured it was worth a Sunday drive to check it out. It was. Got the plug to seat in the helicoil...for now. Just need to clean up that high lead situation and should be in decent shape there.

Air filter still needs replaced, but the choke rod was salvageable with a little gentle persuasion. The oiler and such remain mysteries until I can get it running to see what catches fire and what doesn't.

What still amazes me is that it's a 68.8 cc saw.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 29, 2013)

I have ignition on the 42 now after replacing the high lead, but could use reasonable starting points for the H and L screws on what appears to be a Tilly HS33-A? 

Boy is this thing loud!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 29, 2013)

I got my lombard yesterday and it runs great but guess what......it smokes out the backyard. The oiler has to be leaking into the crankcase because it smells like SAE oil burning and its burning alot lol. Anyhow which of the elbows on the oil line has the valve in it and where can I get the poulan or homelite duckbill from? Does anybody have a link where to get one?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 29, 2013)

I found some homelite duckbills on the bay. Which saw uses the duckbill that I need? The SXL or the tree trimmer XL or what?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 29, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I have ignition on the 42 now after replacing the high lead, but could use reasonable starting points for the H and L screws on what appears to be a Tilly HS33-A?
> 
> Boy is this thing loud!



1 turn open on the L jet. 1 1/8 turn open on the H.

Be aware that it most likely has a governor in the Tilly.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 29, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I got my lombard yesterday and it runs great but guess what......it smokes out the backyard. The oiler has to be leaking into the crankcase because it smells like SAE oil burning and its burning alot lol. Anyhow which of the elbows on the oil line has the valve in it and where can I get the poulan or homelite duckbill from? Does anybody have a link where to get one?



A Poulan/Husky duckbill works and fits a dab better. Seen one, seen 'em all.

The check is the elbow closest to the clutch cover.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Poulan-Sear...525?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589dcf1dbd

Buy in quantity. They are used in all manner of Poulan and Husky fuel caps.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 29, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> A Poulan/Husky duckbill works and fits a dab better. Seen one, seen 'em all.
> 
> The check is the elbow closest to the clutch cover.
> 
> ...



Will they work on the 245-306 caps also. Hate to sound dumb just want to check what I'm buying.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 29, 2013)

Nevermind...I need to read before posting.:taped:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 29, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> 1 turn open on the L jet. 1 1/8 turn open on the H.
> 
> Be aware that it most likely has a governor in the Tilly.



Thank you, sir. Will give it a try in the morning and see where it leads.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 30, 2013)

leeha said:


> After this thread started, Gave me the nudge to
> work on this AV model i have. I did Carls trick with
> the Homelite duck bill in the oiler elbow and all is
> well. No more smoking out the neighbor hood.
> ...



Lee I have two of them,one is Badged Dynamark,they are both very clean saws. Mabey I can get Carl to post a pic of them. I would love to find a black one with antivibe.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 30, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Lee I have two of them,one is Badged Dynamark,they are both very clean saws. Mabey I can get Carl to post a pic of them. I would love to find a black one with antivibe.



Hey! I was plannin' a trip down your way to get a .325 x 8 rim sprocket from Jeff if he has one.

I can bring my camera.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 30, 2013)

I picked up another lomard ap-42 today from craigslist. It runs great but needs a clutch. Can anybody tell me where I may be able to find one and possibly a sprocket and bearing also?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 30, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I picked up another lomard ap-42 today from craigslist. It runs great but needs a clutch. Can anybody tell me where I may be able to find one and possibly a sprocket and bearing also?



IIRK they use a Hoffco Comet clutch. But. one from a Homie SXL might work. 

I'll check the milk crate saw.

The spur/drum is *Oregon# 30688*. 3/8" x 7.

Edit: Checked on the Homie clutch and it is a no go.


----------



## cowroy (Mar 31, 2013)

Carl, I have an Oregon drum with rim setup here with a part number of 68090 that I thought was for the p-42/Comango saws? I found doing a google search of "Oregon 68090". It is an arboristsite post where someone needed several sprocket identities.  Anyone have an old Oregon catalog that might have this old number in it?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 31, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> IIRK they use a Hoffco Comet clutch. But. one from a Homie SXL might work.
> 
> I'll check the milk crate saw.
> 
> ...



I actually think my spur is good just was not sure if it was the correct one. I need a clutch for sure though it won't stop spinning at idle no matter how low I adjust it and if I grab it to try to stop it it will stall the saw. Did you ever get a chance to check the milkcrate saw?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 31, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I actually think my spur is good just was not sure if it was the correct one. I need a clutch for sure though it won't stop spinning at idle no matter how low I adjust it and if I grab it to try to stop it it will stall the saw. Did you ever get a chance to check the *milkcrate saw*?



Clutch was junk. Shoes worn off real crooked and one spring missing.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 14, 2013)

cowroy said:


> This is a carcass I picked up recently. I plan to find all the parts for it someday.



Someone posted Lombard parts on the Old Mag. Swap thread yesterday. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/192591-90.htm#post4272664

I have a clutch cover, air cleaner cover and recoil.....................................................................................


----------



## cowroy (Apr 14, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> Someone posted Lombard parts on the Old Mag. Swap thread yesterday. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/192591-90.htm#post4272664
> 
> I have a clutch cover, air cleaner cover and recoil.....................................................................................



I sent him a message. Thank you very much for remembering me. If there is anything you might be interested in I have..... several poulan saws, parts, couple a big homelites, basically a lot of stuff I will never get around to fixing. Just shoot me a pm of what you need for the parts, trade or cash. Thanks again.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 11, 2013)

This looks good: Cambell Hausfeld Lombard Super 42 Chainsaw | eBay

May take a spell finding the missing parts but, it looks like a very low hour powerhead.

A runner from the same seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lombard-Super-42-Chainsaw-/261228976892?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3cd275dafc


----------



## chainsawlady (Jun 11, 2013)

*Lombard sprocket*



MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I picked up another lomard ap-42 today from craigslist. It runs great but needs a clutch. Can anybody tell me where I may be able to find one and possibly a sprocket and bearing also?


 MS460woodchuck
Checking my Oregon power mate sprocket list and it says 68019 for AP42 Lombard. I have two of them with 3/8 rim but that could be changed.
chainsawlady


----------



## leeha (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is the all black Lombard i got a few weeks ago. This has the 
anti vibe as well. Never seen one like this before.


Lee


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 11, 2013)

leeha said:


> Here is the all black Lombard i got a few weeks ago. This has the
> anti vibe as well. Never seen one like this before.
> 
> 
> Lee



Only the second one I ever seen.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 20, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> This looks good: Cambell Hausfeld Lombard Super 42 Chainsaw | eBay
> 
> May take a spell finding the missing parts but, it looks like a very low hour powerhead.
> 
> A runner from the same seller: Lombard Super 42 Chainsaw | eBay



Mo.Jim was by here yesterday with the above Cambell Hausfeld. :msp_thumbsup: Clean powerhead with monster compression.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 20, 2013)

67L36Driver said:


> Mo.Jim was by here yesterday with the above Cambell Hausfeld. :msp_thumbsup: Clean powerhead with monster compression.



I believe that seller is Boda65, a member here. I know he had one of the CH versions at the WCOhio GTG.


----------



## cheeves (Jun 20, 2013)

galde said:


> That saw was made through several ownership changes -- I seem to recall American Lincoln and Desa as well as Campbell-Hausfeld. The basic saw design stayed pretty much the same except for the AV and chain oiling. I still flip one now and then. I have been paying around $40 at pawnshops for sound runners. They are easy to work on. I wonder if the design was copied from the XL-12.



I used to wonder if they weren't a copy of the XL-12 myself! Look just like them but ran better i think! Used one in the 70's pulp logging in Carver. Great running saw, but remember the oiler being a problem. Loud too!!


----------



## leeha (Jul 5, 2013)

This Lombard Super L something arrived today. I think it's a Super L60
but not to sure. Don't know if it's the AH47 or AH58 motor. Has sweet 
compression but thats as far as i have gone except a good cleaning.
It's a well used saw and someday will get her up and running.


Lee


----------



## old 040 (Jul 5, 2013)

leeha said:


> This Lombar Super L something arrived today. I think it's a Super L60
> but not to sure. Don't know if it's the AH47 or AH58 motor. Has sweet
> compression but thats as far as i have gone except a good cleaning.
> It's a well used saw and someday will get her up and running.
> ...



looks like the ah58, the 58's have a removable head..................


----------



## old 040 (Jul 5, 2013)

wanted to add, this series of the 58 are the "third port" version, also checked mikes site, it lists this saw having an ah47, but it still looks like a ah58 to me..................040


----------



## old 040 (Jul 6, 2013)

my bad.......there were two variations of the ah47, yours should be the ah47 with the third port design, just wanted to add...............040.........


----------



## leeha (Jul 6, 2013)

I thought it was the AH47 as the head is not removable.





Lee


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 21, 2013)

*Small example.*

Hardly ever see 'em come up for auction.

Vintage Lombard Chainsaw with 14" Bar Chain | eBay


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 6, 2013)

Bump. This has sunk too far.


----------



## workshop (Dec 7, 2013)

Spoke with Carl on the phone last night and got inspired to look a little closer at an old Lombard I've got . Found the recoil pully was broke in half. Looking it over and found everything else to be there, except bar and chain. An old XL12 pully fixed the recoil. Found out it has spark and will pop on fuel dribbled in the carb. Looks very promising, all I need is a bar and chain. I think it will make a good runner. Thanks for the inspiration Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 8, 2013)

Steve: Lombards take your garden variety Mac bar or, if you use spacers, a Homie bar. The right coil extension spring cut into short lengths is what I use to bring 5/16" bar studs up to 3/8".


----------



## workshop (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Carl. I've got a couple of Homelite bars.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 8, 2013)

Check this out. http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...d-early-this-year.246345/page-29#post-4583088

Little Possum has a couple AP-42 up for shipping.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 8, 2013)

workshop said:


> Thanks for the info, Carl. I've got a couple of Homelite bars.



Find an extension spring about 5/16"I.D. and made of .030" wire. Cut a length of 4-5 coils and slide on your studs.


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 23, 2013)

wcorey said:


> It was obvious someone was imitating someone but until now I didn't know who started it.
> 
> Pretty easy to see the design similarities...
> what model is the blue one? sure looks like "cyclone" I got yesterday...
> ...


----------



## Twindad (Aug 9, 2014)

This was given to me recently by a friend. After a carb cleaning, its a runner. I can't find a model # anywhere. Can anyone tell me what model this might be? Thanks.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 9, 2014)

An AL-42 variant...Comango maybe? I have one very similar. Post a pic of the other side. The muffler style can probably help narrow it down.

Here's the basic profile. I'm sure someone will come along and provide a bit more detail and/or clarification soon.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...b8fde16e354aba6788256c5a00107e74?OpenDocument


----------



## Twindad (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks Pogo. Here's the other side:


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 9, 2014)

looks al42ish to me too.


----------



## Twindad (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks guys. It definitely looks like the comango. Its my first Lombard, and will make a nice addition to my collection. I'm looking forward to putting it in some wood. Im thinking it'll be like an xl12 on steroids.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a blue Comango that I tore down to re-seal the fuel tank.
I have lost interest in the saw.
If youre interested.........shoot me a PM


----------



## bikemike (Feb 13, 2015)

My new old saw. Any info you can give me on this saw year. Home owner saw or high grade any info would be good. Did they last a while or crap out fast


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 13, 2015)

I have its blue older brother.
Loud, torquey, slow.
Back then, all saws were "pro" grade


----------



## leeha (Feb 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I have its blue older brother.
> Loud, torquey, slow.
> Back then, all saws were "pro" grade




Bring to the gtg, I'll take it off your hands.


Lee


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 13, 2015)

leeha said:


> Bring to the gtg, I'll take it off your hands.
> 
> 
> Lee


It's yours.
But you have to put it back together


----------



## leeha (Feb 14, 2015)

I think i can handle that.


Lee


----------



## 67L36Driver (Feb 14, 2015)

Yup, think of an AL/AP/Comango as being a Super XL with more balls.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a new to me Dynamark I believe is a Lombard 




Smokes at idle but clears up wide open .
Could use some help on witch elbow should have duck bill ? A manual would be nice to


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 11, 2016)

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Could use some help on witch elbow should have duck bill ? A manual would be nice to



Just foreword of the oil cap. 

Tap the brass sleeve #10-24 or 10-32 and pull it out. Put in a Poulan duck bill.
Homelite duckbill is a bit too soft for 68cc of snort.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Aug 11, 2016)

thanks. what holds it back in just vacuum ? or it will be tight going back in


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 12, 2016)

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> thanks. what holds it back in just vacuum ? or it will be tight going back in



It's a light press fit. If it is loose, bugger it up slightly to make it tight.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Aug 16, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> It's a light press fit. If it is loose, bugger it up slightly to make it tight.


Just like this only inside the elbow ?


----------



## Boomer 87 (Aug 16, 2016)

Here's a picture of my lombard comango, I converted it to electronic ign. It has the haystack muffler,(it will make your ears bleed). I've been told they have weak crank seals, I think mine are bad bc i can get it to run cold, if I shut it off hot it won't pull any fuel out of the tank.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 16, 2016)

That goes inside the brass sleeve pointed toward the inside of the oil tank.

If I remember correctly, there is a small counterbore the flange part of the duckbill rests in.





[emoji108]


----------



## pioneer saws (Aug 19, 2016)

Some Lombard advertising from my collection.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 19, 2016)

Just a reminder:
I have a stack of Lombard IPLs I can scan if someone needs one.

Not that the part numbers are that useful but if something is missing from your saw you get an idea what it looks like.

Thanks Chainsawlady!!


----------



## marti384 (Aug 19, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> Just a reminder:
> I have a stack of Lombard IPLs I can scan if someone needs one.
> 
> Not that the part numbers are that useful but if something is missing from your saw you get an idea what it looks like.
> ...


Do you have an IPL for this little guy?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 19, 2016)

This it?


----------



## marti384 (Aug 19, 2016)

Mike acres site lists the little lightning as 2.1 cubic inch, so I don't know if that is the right one. That site could be wrong though.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 19, 2016)

It's the only small Lombard IPL I have.

And, yes, Acres has some errors.


----------



## marti384 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for trying, it could be the right one. It looks similar.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Aug 19, 2016)

Anything on 42 or AL4.2 D D is for Decompression Harrison Ohio made I can't find anything on Dynamark other than it's a Rebadged Lombard


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 19, 2016)

Dynamark was some chain store brand.

Usually you see Lombard Governor or American Lincoln on the builder tag.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like a Lombard But has A/V . ? I brought it because I have never seen one 





If it's not a Lombard what is it?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 19, 2016)

Lombard AP-42. Late model with AV. Not often seen.

I'd snagged that pup myself.[emoji106]


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Aug 19, 2016)

I am going to try and put the duck bill in this weekend . I am sure that's why it smokes . Ran it with out bar oil and no smoke .
I have to plug the decomp valve to be sure the seals are good but only bubble was from compression relief 
was thinking of putting in seals anyway and just going over everything . Thats why I am looking for shop manual 
If you or anyone knows of a seal # that will work that would help a lot


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Aug 24, 2016)

Fixed my pressure leak 

Had to make a new gasket
Now we hold vac/pressure

Got a duck bill 
put in no more smoke . 
Looking forward to running a tank through and see what it's made of


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 24, 2016)

68cc of reed valve snort.

Should be an oil flow control valve on it somewhere. 
I forget..........


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Aug 24, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> 68cc of reed valve snort.
> 
> Should be an oil flow control valve on it somewhere.
> I forget..........


If you find it take a picture I didn't see one and Thank you for your Help 
I will keep looking for a manual


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 24, 2016)

By the bar mount.





Start 1 1/2 turns out.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Aug 25, 2016)

I found mine almost under the spikes. ran a short vid now i need to move it from the phone.
Thanks for help. This thing is louder than my 655bp


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 25, 2016)

On the pressurized oil tank saws (Lombard, Remington and Roper) it is often necessary to thin the thirty weight Walmart bar oil five or six parts oil to one part kerosene.

Also, when done running the saw, loosen the cap to burp the pressure.

Trying to restart a saw with a crankcase full of oil is a bummer.


----------



## pioneer saws (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's some pics of my L50, must have been a short production run as i haven't come across another.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 26, 2016)

chainsawlady said:


> *old 040*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get a picture in my head of a young couple rolling along in their Buick wagon loaded to the gills.[emoji6]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 26, 2016)

Above is from a pile of IPL's from Chainsawlady. 

Thanks Ms. Wilson!!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Sep 6, 2016)

test cut


----------



## svk (Oct 8, 2016)

pioneer saws said:


> Here's some pics of my L50, must have been a short production run as i haven't come across another.





Well they made at least 2 of them


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2016)

Finally had time to read this start to finish. Great thread!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Oct 9, 2016)

svk said:


> Finally had time to read this start to finish. Great thread!


Thats a cool saw I like the chain gaurd


----------



## svk (Oct 12, 2016)

Anyone recognize which carb this is so I can get a kit?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 12, 2016)

svk said:


> Anyone recognize which carb this is so I can get a kit?
> 
> View attachment 531050



Clean off the carb flange by the left carb nut. 

If it is a Tilly, the model & number is there.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Oct 12, 2016)

Tilly HL series Acres site 
I have no idea I do hope you keep us posted
limited info on lombard


----------



## svk (Oct 12, 2016)

Well the oil tank is half full and it hasn't gotten into the crank case. 

Does the duckbill normally go bad after you start running them again after they have been sitting? My buddy is 44 and says he cannot remember his dad using this saw for decades.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 13, 2016)

The L-50 is likely manual oiler only.


----------



## rd35 (Oct 13, 2016)

When I was about 13 years old, my Dad invited our church to come over to our place for an old-time wood cuttin' for an elderly couple who were no longer able to cut their own wood. There were several guys who brought their chainsaws. I ran an old C51 Homie of my Dads. One of the guys had a Lombard Commando. That was the highest revving, fastest cutting, and loudest saw at the event. That is the only one I have ever seen....and I'm 52 now!


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2016)

Ok so this guy sports a Lauson carb. Any idea which model carb this is so I can get a kit?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Oct 13, 2016)

Well I have no idea Walbro is all I have put kits in
Pop the top see if you clean it . See if pump is soft or rock hard. needle not stuck


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 13, 2016)

Lawson, Power Products, Tecumseh all the same.

They made it near forever.

Post it in the antique saw thread.


----------



## promac850 (Oct 16, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> Lawson, Power Products, Tecumseh all the same.
> 
> They made it near forever.
> 
> Post it in the antique saw thread.



Looks a lot like the carbs I've seen on older two stroke Tecumseh powered snowblowers... like Toro S200 and even Jacobsen Sno Burst.


----------



## astnmacgto (Oct 18, 2016)

pioneer saws said:


> Here's some pics of my L50, must have been a short production run as i haven't come across another.


Looks like they made at least 3 of them as I just came home with one tonight PHO and I've also got a Lombard commango as well, it's black and orange and looks like an xl12
ADLM


----------



## pioneer saws (Nov 6, 2016)

Some of my Lombard literature.
Go these from an old friend who was the Lombard dealer for my area, he's in his late 80's and still playing with chainsaws.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Nov 6, 2016)

pioneer saws said:


> Some of my Lombard literature.
> Go these from an old friend who was the Lombard dealer for my area, he's in his late 80's and still playing with chainsaws.


Now thats cool


----------



## C J Runge (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello Chain saw guys . Im wondering if anyone has a line on any ons parts to fit any of the Lombard or Dynamark saws . I have , buy, repair and sell any and all . I recently bought a barn full of parts and saws from an estate of a man that sold and repaired these saws in the 50s through 80s . I buy used saws any condition . C J Runge Frenchtown NJ 908 892 9430


----------



## pioneer saws (Nov 25, 2016)

Some pics of an old Lombard that i sold many years ago, it was never fully identified on the collectors forum, any ideas on what model it may be?

Justin


----------



## C J Runge (Nov 25, 2016)

Im not sure . looks like a great old saw . I will try to figure it out . Any Idea where the tag was located .?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 25, 2016)

pioneer saws said:


> Some pics of an old Lombard that i sold many years ago, it was never fully identified on the collectors forum, any ideas on what model it may be?
> 
> Justin


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 26, 2016)

C J Runge said:


> Hello Chain saw guys . Im wondering if anyone has a line on any ons parts to fit any of the Lombard or Dynamark saws . I have , buy, repair and sell any and all . I recently bought a barn full of parts and saws from an estate of a man that sold and repaired these saws in the 50s through 80s . I buy used saws any condition . C J Runge Frenchtown NJ 908 892 9430



Sorry, no part number but I could use one or three auto oiler check valves for the Comango types (AP-42?). Used or NOS.

Shoot me a private message if you have some.


----------



## C J Runge (Nov 26, 2016)

Im sure I have some . I have a 45 ' van filled with parts I just got . Have had no time to sort yet . I will need to try and see what it will cost me to replace the parts that I have so that I know what to charge . The only thing I will need the way it looks is pistons and rings . Those duck bills are easy to get but not sure what they cost .


----------



## C J Runge (Nov 26, 2016)

Hey there friend those duck bill valves are less than 2 $ each punch up ebay and get the ones for a homelite xl12 then your set . No more smoke and you will be the hero .


----------



## C J Runge (Nov 26, 2016)

Ebay Item number 131621081821 Will cost you $15.35 delivered to you for Ten duck bill valves . Good Luck ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## C J Runge (Nov 26, 2016)

We charge $ 45.00 to change one . It takes about 15 minuets on a Lombard Lightning . No more Smoke !


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 26, 2016)

What I'm looking for is the 90 degree fitting that holds the duckbill. I have the Homelite and Poulan/Husqvarna rubber duckbills on hand.

I use the Lombard fitting to replace the fitting on my Remingtons. They used a much larger one which is NLA.

I did try a Remy NOS once but the rubber guts was old and only lasted ten minutes.[emoji21]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 26, 2016)

Regardless of what make & model, the saws with pressurized oil tanks should be 'burped' after running. Otherwise you risk filling the crankcase with bar oil.
Just loosen the oil cap to let the pressure excape.


----------



## C J Runge (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok so what you are asking for is The fitting directly in front of the bar oil fill cap . Number 42 on your parts break down sheet Lombard part number 2--1666 . Im sure we have those but I will have to check when we get things sorted out . I have been clearing a 60 acre piece ot woodlot of storm damaged trees from the Sandy storm from a few years back . When we finish with that all of my parts will be inventoried and I will get you as many as you need .


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 26, 2016)

C J Runge said:


> Ok so what you are asking for is The fitting directly in front of the bar oil fill cap . Number 42 on your parts break down sheet Lombard part number 2--1666 . Im sure we have those but I will have to check when we get things sorted out . I have been clearing a 60 acre piece ot woodlot of storm damaged trees from the Sandy storm from a few years back . When we finish with that all of my parts will be inventoried and I will get you as many as you need .



Yup. This.


----------



## C J Runge (Nov 26, 2016)

np we have them not sure what they are worth . Will get back with you when I can would you like used or new ?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 26, 2016)

C J Runge said:


> np we have them not sure what they are worth . Will get back with you when I can would you like used or new ?



I'd prefer used as I would put in a new Poulan duckbill in any case. The OEM rubber is prolly shot by now.


----------



## C J Runge (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok It looks like I will be getting into this trailer soon to find some parts . Im looking for 6 crankcase plugs Lombard part number 1--3289 such an obscure little part but so needed to finish these saws . Also 6 Lombard part number 7--1252 ignition modual mounting plate . If you know of anyone that has these Im in need . How many of the check valve part number A--59011 do you need ??? Oh you are the Remington collector . Im looking at a deal on old Remington parts . What if anything do you need for those old saws ???


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 14, 2016)

C J Runge said:


> Ok It looks like I will be getting into this trailer soon to find some parts . Im looking for 6 crankcase plugs Lombard part number 1--3289 such an obscure little part but so needed to finish these saws . Also 6 Lombard part number 7--1252 ignition modual mounting plate . If you know of anyone that has these Im in need . How many of the check valve part number A--59011 do you need ??? Oh you are the Remington collector . Im looking at a deal on old Remington parts . What if anything do you need for those old saws ???



I can use one or two of the Lombard auto oiler check fittings.





As far as Remingtons, we need a muffler or stack for the 49 or 65 cc types.


----------



## raceyblue (Jan 8, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> Just a reminder:
> I have a stack of Lombard IPLs I can scan if someone needs one.
> 
> Not that the part numbers are that useful but if something is missing from your saw you get an idea what it looks like.
> ...


 hello,would you have a ipi for a lombard little lightning super de-luxe chainsaw that you could sent me.thanks ken. [email protected].


----------



## krustysurfer (Dec 10, 2018)

leeha said:


> Heres the AV Super Lightning i picked up recently.
> 
> 
> Lee





OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

"Must Be Italian The Box Says Fra-gi-le''


----------



## krustysurfer (Dec 10, 2018)

C J Runge said:


> Hello Chain saw guys . Im wondering if anyone has a line on any ons parts to fit any of the Lombard or Dynamark saws . I have , buy, repair and sell any and all . I recently bought a barn full of parts and saws from an estate of a man that sold and repaired these saws in the 50s through 80s . I buy used saws any condition . C J Runge Frenchtown NJ 908 892 9430


we know where to go for parts now dont we!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krustysurfer (Dec 10, 2018)

C J Runge said:


> Im sure I have some . I have a 45 ' van filled with parts I just got . Have had no time to sort yet . I will need to try and see what it will cost me to replace the parts that I have so that I know what to charge . The only thing I will need the way it looks is pistons and rings . Those duck bills are easy to get but not sure what they cost .


Super Awesome!


----------



## krustysurfer (Dec 10, 2018)

chainsawlady said:


> *old 040*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


outstanding bit of history! thank you


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 3, 2019)

Possibly looking for a Fury 681





Let me know. Thanks in advance 


Erik


----------



## Corporate Slave (Mar 29, 2020)

Made a few mods to Lombard AP42. Has 4 petal reed housing. Gut the muffler, slap on a carb from Homelite 925. The venturi is 1 size larger. And will have to shorten the low jet so it fits in the carb box. Or can modify carb box and use the Homelite 925 grommet. Runs like a decent saw now instead of an old slug. Sounds awesome and holds good rpms in the cut.


----------



## raceyblue (May 2, 2020)

raceyblue said:


> hello,would you have a ipi for a lombard little lightning super de-luxe chainsaw that you could sent me.thanks ken. [email protected].


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jul 27, 2020)

I asked this on a dedicated thread, but maybe one of you could answer it here instead.

I recently picked up a Comango that needs crank seals. Can anybody tell me a modern part number for replacements as the old Lombard numbers don't bring anything up.

Thanks


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 27, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> I asked this on a dedicated thread, but maybe one of you could answer it here instead.
> 
> I recently picked up a Comango that needs crank seals. Can anybody tell me a modern part number for replacements as the old Lombard numbers don't bring anything up.
> 
> Thanks



Arm yourself with a dial caliper and measure crank diameter, housing bore and seal width.

Take those figures to your FLAPS (friendly, local, auto parts store). Shop thru a National Seal catalog. [emoji106]


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jul 27, 2020)

67L36Driver said:


> Arm yourself with a dial caliper and measure crank diameter, housing bore and seal width.
> 
> Take those figures to your FLAPS (friendly, local, auto parts store). Shop thru a National Seal catalog. [emoji106]


I had to break down and do just this. I found a few different part numbers for seals for posterity as I'm sure somebody else will need this info.

Timken 253747 or Chicago Rawhide CR-6120. Napa also has a listing for 27SS3639. I have a set from NAPA on order now and should be here tomorrow. I will confirm if they are correct.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 27, 2020)

Since it's basically an SXL copy...

Looks like you're on the right track.

XL-12/SXL Series:

-F/W Seal:12282A (OLD # 58688A). SKF 6119 double lip. SKF 6120 single lip. National 253747. Poulan530019097.

-PTO Side Seal for saws with the auto oiler drivecase with the fill up by the handlebar bracket: 58308B.07021. Aftermarket?

-PTO Side Seal for saws with the manual oiler drivecase and the oil fill down below the muffler:12282A. SKF 6119 double lip. SKF 6120 single lip. National 253747. Poulan 530019097.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 19, 2021)

Followed me home from the flea market. 



Anyone have a muffler cover and a flywheel screen?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 22, 2021)

Proper respect to Little Red Barn for offering AL/AP-42 piston kits.









PISTON KIT FITS LOMBARD AP-42, LIGHTING, REPLACE LOMBARD PART # | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PISTON KIT FITS LOMBARD AP-42, LIGHTING, REPLACE LOMBARD PART # at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





LRB continues to cover the odd and obsolete saws we love.


----------



## Mr70ss (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi everyone, well my father surprised me by giving me his old Lombard Super Lightning AV that he bought new back in the day. It has not been fired in over 20 years. It has a ton of compression, so I'd like to get it up and running then do a full restore. Does anyone by chance have a line on where i could find an AV rear handle? As you can see mine has a cracked lower left side. Going to be a fun project for sure.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 30, 2021)

Nice saw. Your best bet with that handle may be to find someone who can properly weld/repair it. Finding a replacement could be a challenge.


----------



## gumneck (Nov 30, 2021)

Been looking around to try and ID this Lombard. I guess its a Comango of some sort? Anything special about this particular model other than the homelite clutch cover? Got a lot of saws ahead of it but I'm interested in working on it.


----------



## Marine-piper (Nov 30, 2021)

I have this saw cheap for sale if interested.








Homelite enthusiast in training [emoji879]


----------



## gumneck (Nov 30, 2021)

Marine-piper said:


> I have this saw cheap for sale if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks in good shape capable of throwing wood chips....mine above just throws paint chips, at least what's left of the paint.


----------



## LoveChainsaws (Mar 7, 2022)

Freudianfloyd said:


> I had to break down and do just this. I found a few different part numbers for seals for posterity as I'm sure somebody else will need this info.
> 
> Timken 253747 or Chicago Rawhide CR-6120. Napa also has a listing for 27SS3639. I have a set from NAPA on order now and should be here tomorrow. I will confirm if they are correct.


Freudianfloyd,
Were you able to confirm if the Napa seal part # was a correct fit? I realize your post is from close to 2 years ago but I find myself in a similar position of needing seals for an AL42. I've got the old ones out and will take them down to a bearing supply store to have them measure and see what they have in stock, but the gentleman I spoke with didn't seem too hopeful.... I really need to get some calipers.

Micah


----------



## LoveChainsaws (Mar 22, 2022)

LoveChainsaws said:


> Freudianfloyd,
> Were you able to confirm if the Napa seal part # was a correct fit? I realize your post is from close to 2 years ago but I find myself in a similar position of needing seals for an AL42. I've got the old ones out and will take them down to a bearing supply store to have them measure and see what they have in stock, but the gentleman I spoke with didn't seem too hopeful.... I really need to get some calipers.
> 
> Micah


In case anyone else ever comes looking for this information, my local store had the Timken/National 253747 and they fit well. Made such a difference. Even when primed, prior to the seal change it would take 3-5 pulls to get it started and wouldn't hold a tune for any length of time....idle wandering, etc.. Would not pull fuel with choke closed, had to manually prime to start. After new seals, if manually primed it'll start first pull. 2-3 pulls to pop when cold with choke closed. 1 pull to start when warm. All 4 cylinder to crankcase nuts were slightly loose so tightening those back down helped as well I'm sure. Haven't cut with it yet, but loving the sound and for a 4.2 cu in saw it's pretty light.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 22, 2022)

FWIW..., 

Homelite 12282A = National 253747 = SKF 6119 double lip / SKF 6120 single lip, and even Poulan 530019097 way back when.

Pretty much true to form for most of the XL-12/SXL clones.


----------



## Bobby#167 (Apr 15, 2022)

Great thread on these Lombards. I know that most post's here are old, but I was wondering if any members had information on them. Looking for information on model numbers / how to read serial numbers / IPL / service manuals & such. Mostly from around 1970 to 1984, I think was last year of production. I have found some information searching internet, but not much. Thank's in advance!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 15, 2022)

Read back a couple three years. I posted a list of Lombard IPL’s I can make copies.

I may just pack them up and send them to @ray benson. [emoji848]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 15, 2022)

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 521680
> View attachment 521681
> View attachment 521682
> View attachment 521683
> ...



I have a big binder from Mrs Wilson. Gob of IPL and sales literature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby#167 (Apr 15, 2022)

67L36Driver said:


> I have a big binder from Mrs Wilson. Gob of IPL and sales literature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You. I've seen references to her records, other than homelite. We all can be thankful that she shared this information. Her legacy will live on forever, with the knowledge she has shared.


----------



## Bobby#167 (Apr 16, 2022)

67L36Driver said:


> Read back a couple three years. I posted a list of Lombard IPL’s I can make copies.
> 
> I may just pack them up and send them to @ray benson. [emoji848]


Thank"s for the information. I found your post you mentioned. Very helpful. If I give you what models I,m interested in, what would be cost? I see you have quite a list of models listed. Don't want to bother you, too much, cost to copy all of the IPL's ? When you have time. Would you have any records or information on models / serial numbers / model ID & such , from the late Chainsawlady? I know she had a great list for the Homelite 7 digit serial numbers that they sold. You have been VERY helpful, with information on these saws. Again Thank You!


----------

